# JohnBoh's Papaya Grow (open journal)



## Johnboh (Sep 4, 2009)

Im not very good at this whole message board thing. still trying to work out the kinks. This is my 3rd attempt at keeping a journal. 

My last two have resulted in some kind of technical error. last one for some reason all my pictures are gone. 

Anyways on to the grow. 

Nirvana Papaya (mango)

Papaya-also known as Mango-is a cross between KC 33 (a sativa/indica blend) and an Afghani strain that's known for it's large bud production. Papaya is recommended for indoor or greenhouse growing, but it has been known to produce its trademark sweet, fruity smell and taste when cultivated in prime outdoor conditions.​ The Papaya strain is fast growing and fast finishing. It is known to mature early and is quite resilient to both disease and mold. The sativa/indica hybrid is a short plant with dense buds and heavy, large fan leaves. The crystallized nugs leave the branches and leaves very sticky and greasy.​ Papaya is known for it's tropical aroma and mango-like taste. The high is very lethargic, and dopey. A very strong strain with an extremely potent taste.

I had a pack of five fem seeds. Only one sprouted the other four never did anything.

Growing in a DIY grow tent. 

4" inline exhaust and intake fans
wrapped in reflective material all four sides

lights are an array of bulbs.

using cfls & hps

right now do to only being a seedling I only have a few 6500k cfls running. i also have a small 70 hps running as well. this lamp is 10 inches above the seedling.

Using Fox Farm Ocean forest soil mixed with perlite. 60/40 mix

fox farm trio pack for the nutes

also using sweet grape, and hydrogen peroxide as well in waterings. 







Day one after a long ass germ period. I recieved the seeds on the 18th, started germing right away. nothing till august 30th. by far the longest germ period ever.

this could be due to the fact that i apparently have been using water that has been phed at 5.4

Not good.


----------



## turkish420 (Sep 4, 2009)

hell yeah! +rep man! keep us updated!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 4, 2009)

Day two






day 3
Transplanted into her final pot. 






Day four






Day 5






Ok all caught up now. Hopefully these pics work. I dont know what happened to the other journal. 

So today 9-4 is the day I discovered my ph problem. I am hoping that after tomorrow things will get better now that I will have that problem corrected.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 5, 2009)

Day 6 update. 

all is well gave her a nice feeding today with properly phed water. i hope she is alot happier now.


----------



## SHAWTYBANGBANG (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah im subscribed too, might get me some....papaya........i had problems with nirvana too 5 fem seed 4 males.i emailed them w/pics and they reimbursed me with 5 more fems and 10 freebies(unknown strains) 


i'd try to get some freebies if i were you


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 5, 2009)

SHAWTYBANGBANG said:


> yeah im subscribed too, might get me some....papaya........i had problems with nirvana too 5 fem seed 4 males.i emailed them w/pics and they reimbursed me with 5 more fems and 10 freebies(unknown strains)
> 
> 
> i'd try to get some freebies if i were you



i did and they hooked me up with five more fem seeds. i havent gotten them yet. they should of arrived today. ill give them another week before i get back in touch with nirvana.


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 5, 2009)

yay subscribed.... lol again


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 6, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> yay subscribed.... lol again


Good to see ya back 




Here is an update for day 7







Things are still going slowly. hopefully soon she picks up the pace.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 7, 2009)

Labor Day Update. On the Eighth day of papaya I took her outside for a brief suntanning experience. I had to make some changes in her room.haha.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 8, 2009)

Update for day 9







gave her some plain spring water phed at 6.5 today. just a little not a whole watering.


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 8, 2009)

lots of growth.
she'll start takin off soon!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 8, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> lots of growth.
> she'll start takin off soon!









I just snapped this one of her before the lights went out for the night. 

I have noticed a great deal of progressive growth since i fixed my ph problem.

Today I started droping the photoperiod down.

will drop it down 15 minutes every other day till we reach the 12/12 mark.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 9, 2009)

Update for day 10. shes starting to move right along now.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 10, 2009)

Day 11 update!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 11, 2009)

Day 12 Update.

Water day. Soil was wicked dry and crispy. She is moving right along but I gotta say I am a little disapointed with the daily rate of growth. I have another girl going right now that is only 8 days old and is already much bigger than the Papaya. 

Took them both into the sunroom today so they could get a little sunbathing time. 

first pic is of papaya and B-cow together. Papaya is on the left

Second pic is of papaya @day 12


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 12, 2009)

Update for Day 13

Today I had to move things around again. The tent I built became to small for all the plants I have going right now. I am alot happier with the room I just setup today. I got a few more little things to take care of and then I will be all done building/moving shit around. Other than cfls at least. haha







Here is a pic taken from the side, its not the best but it shows that the papaya has started to grow some secondary branches. Things are moving right along now.


----------



## ToneDepth (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks great man!

Subscribed


----------



## Night Claptoman (Sep 12, 2009)

Notice that the papaya strain, at least nirvana's, is a very poor strecher.
If you will flower it at 10cm it will grow to about 30cm max, and thats really low yield.

If I were you I'd keep it to veg until the room is filled horizontically and then pull the trigger on the photoperiod.
If you'r low on height just top the plant every 4-5 nodes.

I've grew a papaya that was flowered at 3cm and reached 6-7cm total at harvest. Wasn't enough for 1 joint.



Good luck with that strain, I really liked mine (after a good 2month curing time).


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 12, 2009)

I will be flowering this when she gets to about 12 inches or so, maybe a little shorter. 10 cm is wicked small man, thats kinda a waste of time. hahaha I am working on a gradual decrease in the photoperiod. right now it is on a 17-5 schedule. next week it will be on a 16-6 schedule and i will continue this gradual decrease until I reach 12/12


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 12, 2009)

looks good john


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Robert. Its starting to move right along. She is two weeks old today!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 13, 2009)

2 weeks old today! 

Despite all the bullshit about nirvana and their shitty seeds, this one is doing fairly well. 







Today I did a double round of foliar feedings. I made a mild mixture of spring water and ff GBig


----------



## bigbrew (Sep 13, 2009)

Dude. I noticed you use hydrogen peroxide in your waterings but Fox Farm Nutes are organic based. You are killing the beneficial bacteria from the FF nutes. If you want to use and antifungal try hygrozyme or great white.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 13, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Dude. I noticed you use hydrogen peroxide in your waterings but Fox Farm Nutes are organic based. You are killing the beneficial bacteria from the FF nutes. If you want to use and antifungal try hygrozyme or great white.


right on thanks bro. i had no idea it would kill them. ill stop using right away.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 14, 2009)

Day 15

Today I decided to Fimm the Papaya. Hopefully in a few days we will be able to see how it turned out.

Here is a pic before the Fimming










.
And after the haircut! Hopefully I cut it in the right place. if not its not really that big of a deal. 

Here is a shot looking up her skirt.


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 14, 2009)

please dont cut any leaves!
the plant uses leaves for energy. when you cut them off the plant is using more energy to grow back more leaves then buds.
you will also notice towards the end of flowering the leaves will start to die. that its competely normal. the plant is sucking its last bit of life from them for the juicy buds!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 14, 2009)

I completely agree that you should leave all leaves alone on the plant. I only cut half of the primary new growth as to top it and create more primary shoots. I am working with a short closet and need to keep her nice and short. Only half of the leave will be missing from where i cut.

I will only be doing this just this one time. Fimming is a great way to increase yields when dealing with short rooms.

Speaking of this I got in a heated discussion with a fellow grower about cutting leaves the other day. I just couldnt get him to understand that the plant needs all its leaves. more leaves equal more light intake which equals to be more energy for the plant to grow with. 

he is under the impression that taking all the fan leaves off a plant makes it grow faster and bushier. i cant help but laugh when i hear him explaining it.


----------



## volcomrider157 (Sep 14, 2009)

I grew papaya indoors once and It was very good smoke. I'll be watching this one. btw my avatar pic is a papaya bud.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 15, 2009)

volcomrider157 said:


> I grew papaya indoors once and It was very good smoke. I'll be watching this one. btw my avatar pic is a papaya bud.



Right on bro. I saw your journal. looks like you got a decent harvest. Any pics of your finished product?


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 15, 2009)

Day 16 Update.

Watering day, today i stopped using the hydrogen peroxide in the water mixture.

Next watering will be a straight watering.

I have been reducing the photo period on her as well every other day. Right now she is on a 14/10 photoperiod.


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 15, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> I completely agree that you should leave all leaves alone on the plant. I only cut half of the primary new growth as to top it and create more primary shoots. I am working with a short closet and need to keep her nice and short. Only half of the leave will be missing from where i cut.
> 
> I will only be doing this just this one time. Fimming is a great way to increase yields when dealing with short rooms.
> 
> ...


ohhh! lol i thought you were cutting the fan leaves!
haha shows how much i can read 
carry on! lol


----------



## volcomrider157 (Sep 15, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> Right on bro. I saw your journal. looks like you got a decent harvest. Any pics of your finished product?


thanks man, unfortunately no pics of the finished product. It was some awesome smoke tho! It looks like a lot in the pics but I ended up with about 5 oz. dry weight. This is great I am excited for you and look forward to watching your papaya finish out nicely! Your doing great keep up the good work!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 15, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> ohhh! lol i thought you were cutting the fan leaves!
> haha shows how much i can read
> carry on! lol



Now thats some funny shit. I had a feeling we werent on the same page on that one.


----------



## adam66 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey john i just ordered 10 papaya mango seeds from nirvana how did you start them and did you have 1 out of 5 work?


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 16, 2009)

adam66 said:


> Hey john i just ordered 10 papaya mango seeds from nirvana how did you start them and did you have 1 out of 5 work?



I got the fem five pack from nirvana.

i had 

2 in rock wool

3 in soil

The only one that grew was one of the soil sown seeds.

Good luck to you bro. I noticed that nirvana is doing a sale on ten packs right now for papaya.

Best advice I can give is keep the seeds warm and moist. not drenched just moist.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 16, 2009)

Update for Day 17

I am not sure but I think I might have cut a little to low during the fimm process. Which if I did it just means I topped the plant. Will no more in a couple of days.


----------



## GusChrist (Sep 16, 2009)

How far are those lights away from the plant?


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 16, 2009)

I have one Hps that is about 4 inches away and the cfls are within an avg distance of about 2 inches away.


----------



## ilookup2dajetz (Sep 16, 2009)

do you use your fox farm nutes already? i was told not to even use mine untill at least three weeks. im in fox farm ocean forest and 400w hps....4plants


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 16, 2009)

Ive been using FF grow big with my waterings. I have had successful use with it so far. no signs at all of any over feeding what so ever.
plant seems to love it.


----------



## ilookup2dajetz (Sep 16, 2009)

well damnn ive heard all over not to use them for three months i might start using them next week....did u follow the feeding schedule on the back word for word?


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 17, 2009)

3 months, thats rediculus. If anything I can understand not using them for maybe the first 2 weeks of life. But 3 months thats just rediculus. I have been using Grow big since the Papaya was about 4 or 5 days old.

I have not scene any signs of over feeding at all.

I have been using a one 1/2 teaspoon per gallon of spring water. 

Keep in mind that growbig drastically lowers the ph of water so make sure you balance out your ph first before you give it to your girls!


----------



## bigbrew (Sep 17, 2009)

FFOF soil has enough nutes for about 3-4 weeks, not months. And my girls do really well in this stuff, just remember to start adding nutes after a couple weeks.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 17, 2009)

Each Genotype has different levels of nutes they can handle 

for instance I have one blue dot that has turned a slight blue color because of to many nutes. but the papaya is thriving like no tomorrow from the same water solution as the blue dot.

there are a million different ways to grow. to each there own right! as long as we all follow a few simple rules


----------



## ilookup2dajetz (Sep 17, 2009)

lol i meant to say three weeks i was prolly stonedd my fault...but yeh im at day 6 for my girls and only one has popped out of the soil but its healthy bout 6 inches tall. I think ill prolly have to get a ph meter soon. but ive been using regular tap water i live in the country so its from a well.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 17, 2009)

ilookup2dajetz said:


> lol i meant to say three weeks i was prolly stonedd my fault...but yeh im at day 6 for my girls and only one has popped out of the soil but its healthy bout 6 inches tall. I think ill prolly have to get a ph meter soon. but ive been using regular tap water i live in the country so its from a well.



well water can have very high mineral counts in your water.

check out ebay. you can get ph and ppm/ec/tds meters

i got both for under 40 bucks delivered to my door.

what strain are you growing?


----------



## ilookup2dajetz (Sep 17, 2009)

im growing either white widow or super silver haze i couldnt remember which one i ordered but i guess we'll find out. On friday ill be posting a one week update. its looking alrightt


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 17, 2009)

Day 18 Update

had an issue this morning, nothing serious just some light burn damage. little bitt of burn is well worth getting the lights so close.


----------



## beardo (Sep 17, 2009)

looking good.. ive got a papaya just about done its looking juicy and smelling nice. it will realy take off in growth soon and get really phat with huge fan leaves. im thinking it will taste good it smells really nice


----------



## beardo (Sep 17, 2009)

dont be scared to feed her


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 17, 2009)

beardo said:


> dont be scared to feed her


Ive noticed that she can take a healthy dose of nutes. She is alot stronger than the blue dots i have.

Lets see some pics of your Papaya Beardo


----------



## volcomrider157 (Sep 17, 2009)

beardo said:


> dont be scared to feed her


Yea papaya can really take it for sure. oh do I miss my papaya. yea you gotta put some pics up of yours i wanna see


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 18, 2009)

Update for Day 19

You can really see the burns on the leaves from the lights being to close the other day.


----------



## Jcway5 (Sep 19, 2009)

Even with the burns shes looking mighty fine, keep up the good work....cant wait for my girl to start takin off.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 19, 2009)

Day 20 Update






Side View


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 19, 2009)

damn really gettin bushy now!
yea the burn from the lights will heal.
looks very green and healthy!


----------



## Jcway5 (Sep 20, 2009)

And this would be last day till flower for me...can't wait,looks good man very bushy and healthy


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 20, 2009)

Jcway5 said:


> And this would be last day till flower for me...can't wait,looks good man very bushy and healthy


you are starting to flower yours?


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 20, 2009)

Week 3 update

Day 21






View of fimming on day 21. looks like it might have taken. should be able to tell in a day or two






looking up her skirt





starting to fill in nicely now. I think in a week I will be able to cut a couple of clones from the bottom.

not the best pic to scale, but not bad for a phone pic





the stalk is starting to fatten up nicely now.


----------



## Jcway5 (Sep 20, 2009)

No at day 21 I am


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 20, 2009)

ahh i get it now. right on bro. hows yours coming along?


----------



## Jcway5 (Sep 20, 2009)

Its goin, todays day 4....its commin along good so far tho


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 20, 2009)

Right on. mine was a slow starter. once I got to like day 15 or so it really started to take off. I can totally notice a good amount of new growth everyday now.


----------



## Jcway5 (Sep 20, 2009)

very nice, cant wait till im at that point


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 21, 2009)

Day 22 Update













so the fimming i did, worked. thank god too cause on the blue dot it didnt.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 22, 2009)

Took two clones off of her today from the bottom of the stalk. Hopefully in a week or two they will grow some legs and start to take off. Ill have some pics later.


----------



## Jcway5 (Sep 22, 2009)

wow man been comparing my grow to yours and so far my plant has been growing round same pace im at day 6 now and my plant looks duplicate to yours on day 6, its amazes me how big my girl is gunna be in a week compared to now if my plant continues to grow at the same pace as yours...Great Job so far dude


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 22, 2009)

Jcway5 said:


> wow man been comparing my grow to yours and so far my plant has been growing round same pace im at day 6 now and my plant looks duplicate to yours on day 6, its amazes me how big my girl is gunna be in a week compared to now if my plant continues to grow at the same pace as yours...Great Job so far dude



have you been updating your journal bro, would love to see how yours is coming along!

And now onto the update!

Day 23

here is a pic of the two little clones I took today.






The fimming is coming along quite nicely!






Another up the skirt shot, just cant get enough of these. haha













Pics came out like shit today. gotta love cell phone cameras.


----------



## kellykapoor (Sep 23, 2009)

subscribed, nice plants..


----------



## blazermon (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey man I am defiantly subscribed!
I am also doing a Papaya grow from Nirvana, I am on Day 11 right now check out my Sig.. However I had 4 out of 5 of my seeds sprout by just throwing them in some moist dirt so could just be bad luck?
I am very excited to see how short she has stayed for you even before the haircut, this may influence me to just let them grow!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice, looking good bro. Yours are moving right along!!!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 23, 2009)

update for day 24

Clones survived the night and are still looking healthy after their first 24 hours






the top is filling in rather nicely. Bushy as all hell


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 24, 2009)

Update for day 25

top is super bushy now!





there is lower secondary growth that is getting taller than the top and just as bushy!













nice sunny day up here so i took her out for a little sunbathing session


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 24, 2009)

dude... i waited over 2 weeks and still none sprouted... i figerued they were duds so i hucked them... every1 who has grown this strain says they had a bitch of a time germinating them.... man those look great!!! i wish i had some in my garden


----------



## volcomrider157 (Sep 24, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> dude... i waited over 2 weeks and still none sprouted... i figerued they were duds so i hucked them... every1 who has grown this strain says they had a bitch of a time germinating them.... man those look great!!! i wish i had some in my garden


yea they are a bitch to get em to pop but when they do its soooo worth it...


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 24, 2009)

loooking good. sounds like an interesting and complicated strain


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 24, 2009)

I was wicked pissed off when I couldnt get any to germinate. I am very pleased with the one that I did get to germinate.

I cut two clones on her a few days ago and they are looking wicked healthy. I am gonna momma one and my boy will momma the other. We are gonna grow the shit out of this strain now that we have it.

I like the fact that she stays low to the ground and grows wide. she is 6 inches tall and 12 inches across right now.

I cant wait to start crossing her with some Green Spirit.


----------



## bigbrew (Sep 24, 2009)

Ive got one going right now too...HUGE fans, very green and hearty, almost perfect looking. Clones took real easy and the main cola will be huge. Im real excited bout this one. I have an Aurora going next to it and its almost as nice looking, just not the huge branches like the Papaya.


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 25, 2009)

i think i may order a few more of these and try agn... every1 whos grown this is very pleased with it


----------



## blazermon (Sep 25, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> i think i may order a few more of these and try agn... every1 whos grown this is very pleased with it


Not to sound like a dink but I had 4 out of 5 pop so there defiantly is hope, don't be too scared to order them again!! I am from BC so it isn't some Canadian Triangle effect LMAO

Lovin the bush Johnboh!!


----------



## MrsMojoRisin420 (Sep 25, 2009)

They look beautiful!!! Good luck with the rest of your grow. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

Things are moving along rather nicely. I should start seeing the first signs of sex sometime next week! 

Clones are looking nice. They should sprout some legs within a few days or so.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 25, 2009)

Day 26 update






Clones are still looking healthy after four days.

the top is filling in quite nicely. shes totally bushing out!!!


----------



## blazermon (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you notice any smell to her yet?? I keep forgetting to rub the leaves and take a sniff, My entire house smells like fresh carbon its funny ever since starting my stealth grow my house smells 10 times fresher then before LMAO.. 
I hope the same stays true at week 9 of budzzzing lol


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 26, 2009)

No smell to her yet at all.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 27, 2009)

Update for Day 28

I missed day 27 was out on the road and didnt get back in time to take pics during the light period.

Amazing how much things can change by just missing one day.


----------



## Jcway5 (Sep 27, 2009)

lookin good man


----------



## blazermon (Sep 27, 2009)

Holy Moly look that explosion!!
It looks to me like that is going to be 8 nice Budz!! Can you tell that it is almost flowering now?? Or is that just me?


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 27, 2009)

blazermon said:


> Holy Moly look that explosion!!
> It looks to me like that is going to be 8 nice Budz!! Can you tell that it is almost flowering now?? Or is that just me?



she should be showing her signs real soon. I cant remember but I believe i broke her down to 12/12 around day 15 or 16. not to sure. 

its been about 2 weeks or so since the final drop to 12/12 so any day now. 

I started adding some molasses the last time I feed her and damn all I have to say is Damn!


----------



## blazermon (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow it must have been the Molasses! I have used it twice so far with my girls so I must say I am sold!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 27, 2009)

Had to just chop down 2 blue dot males! bummer, you gotta do what you gotta do. 

Heres a ? for everyone.

Do males show their sign of sex quicker than females?


----------



## blazermon (Sep 27, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> Had to just chop down 2 blue dot males! bummer, you gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> Heres a ? for everyone.
> 
> Do males show their sign of sex quicker than females?


That sucks man sorry to hear, I can not say from personal experience but I am pretty sure I have read that males do show their sex before females usually... so your girl should be soon behind!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 27, 2009)

blazermon said:


> That sucks man sorry to hear, I can not say from personal experience but I am pretty sure I have read that males do show their sex before females usually... so your girl should be soon behind!



make that three blue dots. damn im down to only 3 of them now.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 27, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> make that three blue dots. damn im down to only 3 of them now.



I may have had to cut down 3 BD males today but my biggest and best BD is a Female. 

Woohoo just spotted some pistils on the top of the plant.

wooohoooo


----------



## volcomrider157 (Sep 27, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> Had to just chop down 2 blue dot males! bummer, you gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> Heres a ? for everyone.
> 
> Do males show their sign of sex quicker than females?


Yes males show sex before females.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 27, 2009)

volcomrider157 said:


> Yes males show sex before females.



Right on bro. Thats what I was figuring. I gotta say it was nice coming home from a couple days on the road and see some white hairs!


----------



## volcomrider157 (Sep 28, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> Right on bro. Thats what I was figuring. I gotta say it was nice coming home from a couple days on the road and see some white hairs!


Oh hell yea man, I had to leave for a week right around the time my widow was getting close to being ready, when I got back I was like WHOA! I picked it that day lol!...btw i'm going to be sampling it for the first time a little later today


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 28, 2009)

volcomrider157 said:


> Oh hell yea man, I had to leave for a week right around the time my widow was getting close to being ready, when I got back I was like WHOA! I picked it that day lol!...btw i'm going to be sampling it for the first time a little later today


Nice bro. got any pics of your harvest?


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 28, 2009)

Day 29 Update.



















White hairs have been spotted on all 12 of the tops on the plant.

Business as usual. Still no stink to her at all.


----------



## volcomrider157 (Sep 29, 2009)

oh man you just wait, that stuff stunk up my whole house, but I had two pretty decent sized ones tho...it smells so good tho! like mangos.


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 29, 2009)

I moved her into a new room. and now the whole house has a stink to it.


----------



## blazermon (Sep 29, 2009)

I rubbed my fingers on the leaves finally today, and wow what an exotic smell I cant wait to smell the buds!


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 29, 2009)

One Month old today and she is looking fine. Ill be gone for the next week so I wont be able to do any updates until I get back. Kinda bummed about that was hoping to do a complete daily journal but considering I missed a day last week what the fuck right.


----------



## blazermon (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks really nice!! Have a good trip and I will be looking forward to a "HOLY $HIT" update when you get back


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 29, 2009)

Me too bro me too, hopefully all goes well with them under my roomates care. he knows what he is doing so i should have no worries.


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 29, 2009)

wow ive been away for a little while and the plant is really takin off!
looks great man


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 30, 2009)

Just got to my hotel in NYC, all is well at my aboad and the girls are doing good so far. Ill be home in a week.

I think the girls have really liked the addition of the molasses to their feeding schedule.


----------



## Wemp (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow shes looking great so far, the nodes are very close together!

Keep it up... ill be watching


----------



## blazermon (Sep 30, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> Just got to my hotel in NYC, all is well at my aboad and the girls are doing good so far. Ill be home in a week.
> 
> I think the girls have really liked the addition of the molasses to their feeding schedule.



Could you share your feeding schedule?
I read that your using the Fox Farm Nutes, but like do you go:
Water, Water, Feed
Do you mix all your nutes with molasses together or is it all done on separate days? Right now I am watering every 3-4 days so that only gives me like 1-2 waterings a week really ya know what I mean?


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 30, 2009)

blazermon said:


> Could you share your feeding schedule?
> I read that your using the Fox Farm Nutes, but like do you go:
> Water, Water, Feed
> Do you mix all your nutes with molasses together or is it all done on separate days? Right now I am watering every 3-4 days so that only gives me like 1-2 waterings a week really ya know what I mean?


I feed with fox farm nutes, molasses, and botainicare sweet grape

i do a feed water feed water etc.

as far as the mixture goes that changes threwout the plants life cycle as to maintain a steady influx with raising the ppm.


----------



## Barron (Oct 2, 2009)

volcomrider157 said:


> oh man you just wait, that stuff stunk up my whole house, but I had two pretty decent sized ones tho...it smells so good tho! like mangos.


Ha I know what you mean. I couldn't turn on my ac cause it would circulate through the whole house. My buddy walked in one day and thought I had just got done smoking.


----------



## tbyles (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey, im just wondering but when should i start adding nutes?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 3, 2009)

tbyles said:


> Hey, im just wondering but when should i start adding nutes?



that depends on a few variables.

what type of grow medium are you using?

what age are your plants?

if your using soil, what type of soil?


----------



## tbyles (Oct 3, 2009)

my grow medium is soil and im using sta-green fert. plants are age 0 im in the germination stage.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 3, 2009)

what brand of soil are you using?

what is the NPK rating on the bottle of fert you have?

Your plants traditionally do not need any nutes until the cotyledon (feeder) leaves have fallen off, these are first set of opposing leaves to come out.

This usually takes about 2 weeks or so after sprouting has taken place.


----------



## tbyles (Oct 3, 2009)

ah my soil is sta-green all purpose potting mix with fertilizer got a ph kit today.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 3, 2009)

Miracle Grow soil is the worst thing you could use.

You want to use an organic soil. look for soil that is not fortified with any nutrients. 

check out foxfarm they have a good line of soil. there are also other ones out there as well. i recommend going to your local hydroshop and seeing what they have.


----------



## tbyles (Oct 3, 2009)

no local hydro shop. sucks


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 3, 2009)

try htgsupply.com

there are many other sites that will ship to you. dont let anyone scare you off from ordering supplies online. its no big deal


----------



## volcomrider157 (Oct 3, 2009)

I always use miracle grow moisture control potting soil to get mine started...its always worked fine for me.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 3, 2009)

volcomrider157 said:


> I always use miracle grow moisture control potting soil to get mine started...its always worked fine for me.



The seedlings cotelydon leaves contain enough food for the plant till it reaches the vegetative state.

you dont need to use any type of fortification to begin your grow.

using any type of nutes during the seedling stage is a waste nutes. adding to many can stunt growth as well.


----------



## volcomrider157 (Oct 3, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> The seedlings cotelydon leaves contain enough food for the plant till it reaches the vegetative state.
> 
> you dont need to use any type of fortification to begin your grow.
> 
> using any type of nutes during the seedling stage is a waste nutes. adding to many can stunt growth as well.


I've always considered the little nutes that the soil does have, no harm no foul and I dont start additional nutes until I transplant at about one month of veg.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 5, 2009)

Finally back home. Things are looking good. The papaya pretty much has stayed the same height but damn bud sites all over her now.

the blue dot is doing well also. Ill have some pics up later.


----------



## blazermon (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey bud, welcome home. Looking forward to the pictures, mine are budding like CRAZY! So short too, with your LST your in for one hell of a plant!


----------



## Wemp (Oct 5, 2009)

LETS SEE THEM PICS!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok sorry for the delay spent the day in boston. 

on to the pics!


----------



## blazermon (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my has she grown! Wow looking great!!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 8, 2009)

She and her blue dot friend have over grown the light system that I built. I have been designing and building a new setup over the last day or so. More pics to come later.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 8, 2009)

Day 38 update

I missed day 39. my bad.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 8, 2009)

Update for today (day 40)

transplanted on day 38 into new rose pot with new potting soil (Nickel City Just Right Xtra)

added four air tubes as well.

also added in some cfl side lighting. I hope to add another cfl lamp on the other side within a day or two.




















\
























Today will be a straight water day for the girls. Ive been juicing the hell out of them, want to wash away any built up nutes in the soil.


----------



## blazermon (Oct 8, 2009)

Could you please explain the purpose of those air lines??
Looking very nice!!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 8, 2009)

the air tubes allow for direct air flow right down to the roots. the air goes into the tube and down to where the roots and perlite is.

roots love air these tubes allow for tons of air to get right down to the roots.


----------



## tbyles (Oct 8, 2009)

two questions.

1. What is the co2 yeast mixtures purpose? yeild?

2. Is it normal for the first two leaves to be frosty?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 8, 2009)

the co2 mixture is to increase co2 in the grow room. 
plants use co2 to grow. more co2 the better

which first two leaves are you talking about? the feeder leaves or the true leaves or the first leaves to come out after the plant has started to flower?


----------



## tbyles (Oct 8, 2009)

the very first two leaves. after the seed has fallen


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 8, 2009)

those are the feeder leaves. can you produce a picture?

here are some more pics I took today. 

look how close I keep my low wattage hps away from the plant. 



































Looks like my papaya clones have grown some legs and are finally starting to come around.


----------



## tbyles (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah. those look lovely. i must say. if the temp drops will it change the bud color?


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 8, 2009)

feedding tubes great idea ,will keep that in mind


----------



## blazermon (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow you are close, however your bulb is vertical, I would not go that close if my bulb was horizontal because more heat would be coming off I would think...
Very nice pictures looking so nice!

So under your feeding tubes you have a layer of Perlite?? under your soil?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 8, 2009)

blazermon said:


> Wow you are close, however your bulb is vertical, I would not go that close if my bulb was horizontal because more heat would be coming off I would think...
> Very nice pictures looking so nice!
> 
> So under your feeding tubes you have a layer of Perlite?? under your soil?


I never thought about whether or not the position of the bulb makes for more heat or not. Looks like I will have to do another test. I do know that having it horizontal will increase the lumen output the plants can consume. Ill have to see what I can muster up with this new experiment.



robert 14617 said:


> feedding tubes great idea ,will keep that in mind


Not feeding tubes. air tubes. I dont feed any water/nutes threw the tubes. 

They just chill there and allow to flow threwout the bottom of the pot where alot of the roots are



tbyles said:


> yeah. those look lovely. i must say. if the temp drops will it change the bud color?


 
in most cases when the temps drop it affects the chlorophyll production which results in purple flowers


----------



## blazermon (Oct 8, 2009)

My theory because it is hotter is just because there would be more glass surface area close to the plant. When the bulb is vertical you only have the small area of the tip of the bulb, all the heat along the sides will simply rise away...
However, I am quite a ripcase lmao...


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 8, 2009)

blazermon said:


> My theory because it is hotter is just because there would be more glass surface area close to the plant. When the bulb is vertical you only have the small area of the tip of the bulb, all the heat along the sides will simply rise away...
> However, I am quite a ripcase lmao...



This makes perfect sense. I am currently working on a way to get it to hang horizontally with a reflector.


----------



## tbyles (Oct 8, 2009)

sweetness!


----------



## Wemp (Oct 8, 2009)

Grats on the clone, keep it up !


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 9, 2009)

Wemp said:


> Grats on the clone, keep it up !


THanks bro. I have another as well, but I have to hook a buddy up with that. Gotta spread the love!

Update Time

Business as usual. looks like she is stretching up a bit. Flowers are coming along quite nicely. Still barely any stink to her at all. 












Check out the knuckles on the top of her.































I picked up some OnaGel the other day and started using that around the door and the exhaust/intake areas. Stuff seems to be working out pretty well. 

The Papaya doesnt stink at all but the Blue Dots stink pretty bad.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 10, 2009)

Question on what size pots your papaya is in ????? subscribed


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow she has gotten so big! I don't come
on here much anymore but she's really takin off!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 10, 2009)

She is totally growing so fast now. Everyday I can see a difference in the flower structure. When I get back from Cali in a few weeks Im sure she will be nice and plump!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 10, 2009)

londonfog said:


> Question on what size pots your papaya is in ????? subscribed



I am using 2 gallon rose pots with four added air tubes.

2 inch layer of chunky perlite on the bottom and a blend of FF ocean forest soil with Nickel City Just Right Xtra soil.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 10, 2009)

air tubes....sorry for not knowing, so please explain how that works so I know longer will be lost..lol 

nice looking plant as well


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 10, 2009)

The air tubes allow for direct airflow to get into the bottom of the pot where the perlite bed is. 
.
a major portion of the roots end up in the bottom of the pot and they love fresh air. 

more air equals more growth.

Update time

Today I decided to die the the lower 8 branches to allow for more air flow and more light penetration. hope it works, she seems to be responding well to the tie down.





before the tie down


----------



## Wemp (Oct 10, 2009)

Shes lookin great... Ive never seen anyone use airtubes before.. sounds like it would do the job though


----------



## londonfog (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Johnboh...


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 10, 2009)

Wemp said:


> Shes lookin great... Ive never seen anyone use airtubes before.. sounds like it would do the job though



I got the idea for this from Soma from Soma seeds.


----------



## Wemp (Oct 10, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> I got the idea for this from Soma from Soma seeds.


 
Oh okay well i might give it a try sometime thanks


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 11, 2009)

Wemp said:


> Oh okay well i might give it a try sometime thanks


Ive heard nothing but great things about it from my friends that use it. everyone seems to be totally impressed with it.

















































She was looking a bit parched so I gave her a nice watering. I will go back in about an hour and give her some more water as well.

business as usual all the flowers are filling in nicely. the four tops are doing great. shes starting to get a bit of a tangy fruity fragrance.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 13, 2009)

Update time

I missed yesterday, tried to get around to it, but didnt have the time.

Anyways here goes the update for Day 45

im rather impressed with the results as of right now. Flowering has been moving right along. 







here is a shot of the four tops. they have a nice sweet smell to them







Here is one of the lower branches


----------



## anberlinaddict (Oct 13, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> Update time
> 
> I missed yesterday, tried to get around to it, but didnt have the time.
> 
> ...


day 45 since 12/12 or day 45 since seed?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 13, 2009)

day 45 since seed.


----------



## volcomrider157 (Oct 13, 2009)

lookin good man!! I'm still watchin!


----------



## blazermon (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking very good indeed!! I am just LOVING this fruity scent your talking of.. can only imagine the taste!


----------



## Wemp (Oct 13, 2009)

Lets see what these cfls can do!


----------



## tbyles (Oct 14, 2009)

is it pretty much guaranteed that my bagseed will produce hermies? how can i lower the chance of getting hermies?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 14, 2009)

tbyles said:


> is it pretty much guaranteed that my bagseed will produce hermies? how can i lower the chance of getting hermies?


no its not guaranteed but you have a slightly higher chance.

dont worry about it. go for it. if it hermies on you so what, its still a good learning experience for you.

bagseeds are great tools to use to teach yourself different aspects of growing.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 14, 2009)

update day 46


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of the clone i kept. I gave one to a buddy to spread the love!

Its been 23 days since I cut her off, slow going at first. Shes moving right along now. Every day shes getting bigger and bigger. Im gonna grow this one out as a momma and spread her around as much as I can.







The leaves on top were all yellow and almost necrotic, but they turned right around and are now nice and green. The lower branches just popped up the other day, moving right along nicely. I imagine her to be alot bigger when I get back from la in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tbyles (Oct 14, 2009)

Still smokable though? will the quality be better since it isnt compressed?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 14, 2009)

tbyles said:


> Still smokable though? will the quality be better since it isnt compressed?



im lost bro. what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## tbyles (Oct 14, 2009)

you could def spread one clone to me!!


----------



## tbyles (Oct 14, 2009)

i mean hermies are just buds with seeds right?? will the weed that i grow out be better than the bud i got the seeds from?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 14, 2009)

oh my bad,

yes it will, because its fresh, grown by you. and cured currectly. as far as potencyy thats kinda hard to tell. alot of thc production gets halted when seed production takes over.

i really wouldnt worry about hermies, just go for it. most of the time hermies are created because of plant stress not bad genes. just go for it! and try to get better genes when you can. like i said before bagseed is a great way to start and teach yourself , same goes for males.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 14, 2009)

Hermies are female plants that produce male pollen flowers, which will open and pollinate itself.


----------



## tbyles (Oct 14, 2009)

well i have two plants going right now and i am hoping at least one will be female. what plant food do u use. those papaya are cutie pies and i am in dier need of new food. im using organic choice blood meal at 12-0-0 and im sure i need more food


----------



## tbyles (Oct 14, 2009)

could i kill off the male flowers and get only females since there is no pollination?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 14, 2009)

If you have the funds, the fox farm trio pack is a good way to wet your feet with using nutes.

the nutes you use also depend on the growing medium you are using. you also have to make sure your soil isnt fortified. if it is you shouldnt use any nutes for a few weeks or at least slowly begin the process.

you can get the trio pack for like 40 bucks if you look around.

generally with nutes there are three stages.

veg
bloom
super bloom

you can also add unsulphored molasses for an extra push while flowering. this will increase the sugar and carbs for the plant

you can try to remove all the banana flowers but its really really tuff. you have to constantly keep up with it. good luck but dont worry about it you will be fine.


----------



## tbyles (Oct 14, 2009)

increase the sugar? make my weed taste sweet? i have two daylight cfls, should i add a soft white to the mix?


----------



## tbyles (Oct 14, 2009)

what would happen if i started molasses during veg?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 14, 2009)

probably nothing. possible nute lockout. the plant doesnt need those extra sugars and carbs during veg.


----------



## tbyles (Oct 14, 2009)

papaya clone? only 1? spread it this way!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 14, 2009)

tbyles said:


> papaya clone? only 1? spread it this way!



only need 1 to make a momma that will produce many more


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 15, 2009)

Final update until I return from LA in a couple of weeks. Hopefully all goes well while I am gone. 

Day 47


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 15, 2009)

have a safe trip , look forward to the harvest when you get back


----------



## blazermon (Oct 16, 2009)

Have a good trip to la la land 
holy moly 2 WEEKS?!?! Talk about a holy crap update coming lol


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice to be back out west, but I miss my ladies. I cant wait to see how far along they have come when I get to the east coast


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 20, 2009)

Its been 5 days since I last saw my ladies and I am starting to wonder how things are going with my ladies. m sure all is well with them.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2009)

i hate leaving a grow


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 20, 2009)

It sucks but I do it often. My job gets me all over the country all the time. Not much I can do about it. Good thing I have a roomate that knows what he is doing.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 20, 2009)

wow 2 weeks is a long time!
they plant is lookin good man
slow but steady lol
cant wait to see the outcome


----------



## blazermon (Oct 20, 2009)

Your lucky you seem to have a dependable room mate! 
Bet she doesn't even know your gone


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 20, 2009)

blazermon said:


> Your lucky you seem to have a dependable room mate!
> Bet she doesn't even know your gone



Thats what I am hoping for, well actually I am hoping for some serious swelling goin on.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 20, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> wow 2 weeks is a long time!
> they plant is lookin good man
> slow but steady lol
> cant wait to see the outcome



2 weeks is a long time. Im tired of flying, I dont do well on planes. 

If all goes well Im thinking she will be done around thanksgiving


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 20, 2009)

so you back or you still in LA?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 20, 2009)

im in LA in the back of a tour bus in some super sketchy neighborhood. chilling before a gig.


----------



## tbyles (Oct 21, 2009)

musician? if so what type of music and whats the bands name?


----------



## blazermon (Oct 21, 2009)

tbyles said:


> musician? if so what type of music and whats the bands name?


lol not sure if he is gonna throw that out here on RIU...
However I also agree that is a pretty sweet lifestyle your living if your flying around doing gigs, very cool!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 21, 2009)

blazermon said:


> lol not sure if he is gonna throw that out here on RIU...
> However I also agree that is a pretty sweet lifestyle your living if your flying around doing gigs, very cool!



Not gonna throw out any details thats for sure. I do work in the music industry lets just leave it at that. Its a great lifestyle and a hard one.

to quote the D

"the road is fucking hard!" 

I enjoy the life though, I cant complain


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> im in LA in the back of a tour bus in some super sketchy neighborhood. chilling before a gig.





Johnboh said:


> Not gonna throw out any details thats for sure. I do work in the music industry lets just leave it at that. Its a great lifestyle and a hard one.
> 
> to quote the D
> 
> ...


 
word!! sounds like fun tho!!
i bet you see and get to do alotta crazy shit
somethin new all the time


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 21, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> word!! sounds like fun tho!!
> i bet you see and get to do alotta crazy shit
> somethin new all the time


Its a blast. I love traveling and this is a perfect way to do it. We get to go to all the chill places. This week we have been to denver, boulder, phoenix, la. 

The best part are the days we dont have any gigs and we get to do stuff.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> Its a blast. I love traveling and this is a perfect way to do it. We get to go to all the chill places. This week we have been to denver, boulder, phoenix, la.
> 
> The best part are the days we dont have any gigs and we get to do stuff.


yea thats awesome! i would love to go to phoenix
yes you are a lucky man!!!!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 21, 2009)

Phoenix is a hip place. I always love when we get to go threw the desert.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 21, 2009)

nice choice in strains Johnboh. I've been growing it for a few years now. It's resin production is amazing. hope all goes well on the road(been there. fun for a while but a grind after that) and you come home to that little darlin soon. Subscribed. Rock On!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 23, 2009)

guitarzan420 said:


> nice choice in strains Johnboh. I've been growing it for a few years now. It's resin production is amazing. hope all goes well on the road(been there. fun for a while but a grind after that) and you come home to that little darlin soon. Subscribed. Rock On!


Thanks bro. I dig them so far. I just spoke with my roomate and he tells me all is well. Im getting anxious to go home and check up on them, although at the same time i dont want to leave the best coast, oh i mean west coast.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 23, 2009)

aww how much longer till you get back man


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 23, 2009)

i get back on monday night. Im in Humboldt county california tonight. tonights show is going to be crazy. we were in san fran last night. the club was so smoked out, everyone was burning down. security was so chill. harvest time is in full effect.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> i get back on monday night. Im in Humboldt county california tonight. tonights show is going to be crazy. we were in san fran last night. the club was so smoked out, everyone was burning down. security was so chill. harvest time is in full effect.


wow i bet your havin so much fun!!!
i envy you!


----------



## erice73 (Oct 24, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> wow i bet your havin so much fun!!!
> i envy you!


 what show are you speaking of?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 24, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> wow i bet your havin so much fun!!!
> i envy you!


Its a great time, Ive been having tons of fun, meeting some really kind folks and some cute kind hippy girls. Its a great gig, but no reason to be envious. 

Id rather not say which bands i work with as to keep their identities quiet and be respectful of them.


----------



## erice73 (Oct 24, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> Its a great time, Ive been having tons of fun, meeting some really kind folks and some cute kind hippy girls. Its a great gig, but no reason to be envious.
> 
> Id rather not say which bands i work with as to keep their identities quiet and be respectful of them.


 sounds like some kind jam bands anyway. wish I could find a gig like that. cute hippy chicks are the best.


----------



## MRsteverson (Oct 24, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Dude. I noticed you use hydrogen peroxide in your waterings but Fox Farm Nutes are organic based. You are killing the beneficial bacteria from the FF nutes. If you want to use and antifungal try hygrozyme or great white.


not all 3 of the fox farm trio are organic.. i know one is definately synthetic possibly two...check the site if u want...


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 25, 2009)

erice73 said:


> sounds like some kind jam bands anyway. wish I could find a gig like that. cute hippy chicks are the best.





MRsteverson said:


> not all 3 of the fox farm trio are organic.. i know one is definately synthetic possibly two...check the site if u want...


I discovered this after i made the purchase. 

the only one of the trio that is organic is the "big bloom"


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 25, 2009)

I get to see my ladies tomorrow woohooo. Im so psyched to be coming home. Have a long flight tomorrow and a long drive. Scored some nice headies while out on the road along with some fresh norcal hash. mmmm so psyched. I love the west coast, dont want to leave. but i want to see my ladies


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sweet! Mine will start flushing on Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!Seems the road west treated you well, but it's always good to come home!!! i spent a lot of time in Nashville working with Naomi Judd. Had a great time but always wanted to come back to my grow "sanctuary"!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 25, 2009)

Ive been on the road for a long time. Its a way of life, most people dont understand it, but the few that do live it, love it, and cherish it. I wouldnt have life any other way. We live in such an amazing country with some of the best landscapes around. I never grow old of traveling around and listening to my favorite band(s). The one and only thing I dont like about the life is the flying. I cant stand it, its the worst part. I suffer from severe motion sickness, its ruff but I pull threw everytime.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 25, 2009)

I understand! a little ganja before flying always helps me!!!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 25, 2009)

I have to take dramamine and it still doesnt work enought to stop me from getting sick. worst part is its all in my head.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 26, 2009)

aw damn man! 
well i hope you had a good flight and a safe trip home
lookin forward to see pics of your baby


----------



## blazermon (Oct 26, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> I get to see my ladies tomorrow woohooo. Im so psyched to be coming home. Have a long flight tomorrow and a long drive. Scored some nice headies while out on the road along with some fresh norcal hash. mmmm so psyched. I love the west coast, dont want to leave. but i want to see my ladies


Can't wait to see some pictures, hope your trip home went smoothly....
But could you please tell me, what are "headies"?
Im imagining head from groupies but im sure my perverted mind is way off LMAO


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 26, 2009)

Made it back to the east coast safely. Had to make a stop in denver on the way home. a women sitting across from me on the plane had some kind of a heart/breathing problem. we had to turn the plane around while we were over kansas i think to land in denver so she could go to the hospital. 

Its never ends for me, I truly have the worst luck when it comes to flying.

I did on the other hand make it successfully threw sec with a few griploads of headies (headies are great buds that everyone want, its slang for killer bud more or less) and a huge chunk of hash. the plane started to stink really bad about 6 hours into the flight. i think the kids behind me knew there was bud on the plane, i could hear them talking about the smell. haha

So tomorrow I will have some updated pics of the ladies, I cant wait to see them. It will be in the dark period by the time I make it over the mountains.

This is so funny by the way
"Can't wait to see some pictures, hope your trip home went smoothly....
But could you please tell me, what are "headies"?
Im imagining head from groupies but im sure my perverted mind is way off LMAO "

we dont like to call girls groupies anymore. now we call them backstage betties!!


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 26, 2009)

i like the word groupies lol
betties huh?


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 27, 2009)

where's the pics John?????????????????????


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 27, 2009)

guitarzan420 said:


> where's the pics John?????????????????????



my bad, its been a ruff day for me. well actually i slept most of the day sleeping. haha

and spent the other half chilling with dog.

I got some update shots. i need a new camera. the one on my cell is just not cutting it anymore. 

so heres the update

Day 60























Here is a shot of the papaya clone at day 36


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2009)

nice what does it smell like ..is the smell strong???


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 28, 2009)

awesome. i love this strain. i have 3 different phenos and they all Rock!!!!Great job now go chill with the dog!!!!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 28, 2009)

londonfog said:


> nice what does it smell like ..is the smell strong???


Its has its own distinct smell. Like no other strain I have ever smelled. Its like sugary smelling very sweet. almost like some kind of candy. 

It does not smell my house up. the blue dots on the other hand have become a slight problem. but i fixed that today.

I bought a real camera today so hopefully my pics will be alot better now. 

Update day 61


----------



## volcomrider157 (Oct 29, 2009)

candy is right. If you told someone to close their eyes and squeezed a little nugget in front of their nose and ask them to guess what it was I guarantee they wouldn't guess bud. It would be more like "hmmm.. I'm not sure but its either a Starburst or a mamba."


----------



## londonfog (Oct 29, 2009)

sounds and looks wonderful


----------



## slabhead (Oct 29, 2009)

Good to hear you got a new camera. ha 

Now we can see some Papaya porn up close.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 29, 2009)

woah! look at them buds!!
lookin really tastey!
i would imagine it smellin reallly sweet
i grew some outdoor juicy fruit and man it smelled so sweet and sugary! LOL
the buds are gettin some nice color to them 
great job dude
+rep


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 29, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> woah! look at them buds!!
> lookin really tastey!
> i would imagine it smellin reallly sweet
> i grew some outdoor juicy fruit and man it smelled so sweet and sugary! LOL
> ...


Right on, my friends grew some j fruit a few years back and I totally can still taste the sweetness of it.

Odor is slowly becoming an issue with the other ladies. although that might be the headies I brought back from cali. I scored some green crack that is so stinky. I cant believe i got it on the plane with no worries.



slabhead said:


> Good to hear you got a new camera. ha
> 
> Now we can see some Papaya porn up close.


Ill be sure to get some good papaya porn for you to see.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 29, 2009)

Update time Day 62






































that concludes todays papaya porn shoot.

Here are a few shots of some other strains i have


This shot is of a small plant, this is the result of a couple of different experiments. The Strain is Green Hash (green spirit X cali hash plant)






This next shot is of a clone I received yesterday from a friend. strain is Nirvanas BlackJack






This one is of a seedling I started right before I left for fall tour. The strain is Pineapple Express, this was a feminized seed.






Thats it for todays shots.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 29, 2009)

would like to see that pineapple-express mature and budded up too....nice pics


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 29, 2009)

londonfog said:


> would like to see that pineapple-express mature and budded up too....nice pics



Im curious about that one myself. I got the seeds from a friends dispensary in socal. They came from their first attempt at making Feminized seeds via the collodial silver spray technique.

I started flowering it yesterday. I also am going to use it as an experiment with flowering from the beginning of the vegetative stage.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Oct 29, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> Im curious about that one myself. I got the seeds from a friends dispensary in socal. They came from their first attempt at making Feminized seeds via the collodial silver spray technique.
> 
> I started flowering it yesterday. I also am going to use it as an experiment with flowering from the beginning of the vegetative stage.


 
Just got finished reading the whole thread, nice plants btw. can't wait to see the end result. good job man.


----------



## MRsteverson (Oct 29, 2009)

so jealous.. where u get the pinapple express??? my papayas just got topped... all 5 of the girls at node 5.... did you top your plants?? or mess with them at all? anyone else who grew this can interject. thanks guys


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 30, 2009)

oooo blackjack and PE huh???
aaaahhh! i cant wait =) hehee

what kinda camera did you get by the way?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 30, 2009)

MRsteverson said:


> so jealous.. where u get the pinapple express??? my papayas just got topped... all 5 of the girls at node 5.... did you top your plants?? or mess with them at all? anyone else who grew this can interject. thanks guys


I got the pineapple express from a friends dispensary in california.

i used the fimming method on the papaya. worked wonders!!!



peacemane420 said:


> oooo blackjack and PE huh???
> aaaahhh! i cant wait =) hehee
> 
> what kinda camera did you get by the way?



I got a kodak z915, i like it. the price was right so i went for it.

i tend to have issues with cameras, mainly i break them or loose them.


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 31, 2009)

The top of my bluedot was ready to be cut. I took the scope to her this morning and she had a wonderful array of milky and amber trichs. So I topped her, the green hash clone was also ready to be cut as well.






That is the top of the bd







Here is a shot of the green hash before trimming












Ill have more of the Papaya later today


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 31, 2009)

looks good john


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 31, 2009)

hey man thats an awsome grow why do papaya's and blue mystic grow so short ? they almost grow out instead of up im doing blue mystic now they are wide as hell..any way nice job on the grow +rep from me keep it up..peace pot prosperity...


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 31, 2009)

woah looks fantastic!
your guna have some niiice smoke =)


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 31, 2009)

Papaya/Mango grows short because of its parents. It mainly comes from the afgani #1 that is like one of the shortest growing indicas around.

on to the update


day 63











































I scoped her today and the crystals are all clear as glass. still got a ways to go!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 31, 2009)

lookin good so what do you think you are going to get off that plant any idea? looks like its going to come around great..ppp


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 31, 2009)

Not sure yet, kinda hard to tell, but I am gonna guess somewhere in the realm of a an ounce dry weight. 

That top of BD that I cut today weighs 26 grams wet. I am thinking it will shrink down to around 10 grams or so once its all dry and cured.


----------



## MRsteverson (Nov 1, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> Papaya/Mango grows short because of its parents. It mainly comes from the afgani #1 that is like one of the shortest growing indicas around.
> 
> on to the update
> 
> ...



wow... my papaya is in week 5 of veg and looking nice... i cant wait till it looks like yours... i am going to be flowering mine in bubbleponics under a 1000 watt hps.... i am hoping the rediculouse amount of light on my five plants should give me a nice yield... which i need so i can get some co2 tanks for the next one!!!


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 1, 2009)

Update day 64

Business as usual. I gave her a super feeding yesterday. raised the ppm right up to 1400 she seems to be responding very well to the boost in nutes. Lots of trichome production happening all over the place now.





































Im thinking another two weeks and she should be good to go, maybe three.


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 1, 2009)

wow she is really setting off now!
yea 2-3 weeks sounds right =)


----------



## guitarzan420 (Nov 1, 2009)

dude, she's looking awesome!!! my papy still has a couple of weeks too but I did harvest the super ice and nlbb. i'd love to post the pics but i'm to paranoid.


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 2, 2009)

Update Day 65


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 2, 2009)

umh umh umh like a kid in a candy shop...lookin great cant wait.ppp


----------



## blazermon (Nov 2, 2009)

Dude that is just looking amazing!! 
Do you have any more trips before you chop chop? I would really feel your pain if you have to leave her again before the big day lol


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 2, 2009)

blazermon said:


> Dude that is just looking amazing!!
> Do you have any more trips before you chop chop? I would really feel your pain if you have to leave her again before the big day lol



As of right now no I dont. I am off till the end of the month, and even then its all local shows to new england. I dont have any big trips planned till new years when I head back to Colorado for a couple of dates.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Nov 3, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> Update Day 65


 
Looking very delicious, can't wait to see harvest pics and wet and dry weight.


----------



## volcomrider157 (Nov 3, 2009)

its hard to say for sure in the pics... but let me know if you get any purple showing up, I've heard they have been known to throw purple sometimes. I didnt get any with mine but It was also my first grow ever when I did this strain and I think I picked them just a little early maybe...I cant remember exactly I think I flowered for a few days over 7 weeks...


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive been flowering since like day 16 or 20. i cant remember somewhere in that area though. I think she is moving slower than she could be. For a while I was having heat issues of over 85 degrees. I also think that the fimming method also slows down growth a little bit as well. I scoped her yesterday and it looks like most of the trics are clear. I am going to go for a nice mix of cloudy and amber when I cut her.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking good and im still here let me ask you a question when you say youve been flowering since day 16 or 20 is that from sprout? first set of leaves? as for the heat issues in my closet the temps are always at or around 85-86 i havent noticed any issues yet i hope not to.and from what i here fimming does add about a week or two to flowering..but be patient your well on your way and you have a bus load of us with you..lol ppp


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 3, 2009)

The day count has been since sprout. It took like 12 days for it to even sprout out of the soil. I totally agree that fimming does add time to the growth cycle. When all is said and done I should be smoking this sometime around the holidays this December. 

I also think that having temps at and above 82 makes most strains have a slower growth cycle. Which isnt really then end of the world but it is what it is.

I just cut four more clones off of the original clone I took a few weeks back. Im hoping I get 100% success with these four ladies. I am going to flower them the moment their legs get to be a few inches long.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 3, 2009)

thats cool im thinking about doing the same with my blue mystic babies to keep it flowing but im short on space and i did want to do one more groww with 4 fem 2x strawdeisel and 2x white rhino so we'll see. maybe ill clone these and then start new..ppp


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Nov 3, 2009)

I grew this strain great one can't wait to grow it again. I want to breed this strain with others. Couple pics of Papaya of mine.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Inkslinger118 said:


> I grew this strain great one can't wait to grow it again. I want to breed this strain with others. Couple pics of Papaya of mine.


 how was the smoke and the yield per plant..anyway im stinkbudd1 nice to see your successful grow..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 3, 2009)

say johnboh i was wondering next photo op could you do me a solid and post one of your light placement in your flowering room in relation to your bud sights..if its to much on you i understand but thanks in advance..ppp


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea bro. no Problem. ill try to get some tonight.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks i just finished doing an inspection on my babies and i do believe i found a set or two of balls on one of my blue mystics/the other im sure i seen the lil pear and hair so i think she's safe we will see in a couple of days.one out of two aint bad still have the 1xskunk haze the 1x northern lights and the unknown i forgot what i planted lol left...so im hoping for two more girls..ppp


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 3, 2009)

Update Day 65



















These next few will show the plant with the lights all setup

























This next shot is of the clone I took a few weeks back. She is thriving and doing well. I cut four clones off of her today.












and for all you porn a holics hear are some more flower shots. Im diggin the new camera.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 3, 2009)

eat your heart out linda lovelace..lol


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 4, 2009)

Update day 66

More and more leaves are starting to yellow up on her.

The tops are starting to loose white hair growth.

I might be cutting the tops sooner than I thought.







looks like i have uploaded to many pics. not allowed to upload anymore? anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Nov 4, 2009)

stinkbudd1 said:


> how was the smoke and the yield per plant..anyway im stinkbudd1 nice to see your successful grow..



Off that grow I got about 1/2 oz a plant. I had a real small closet and it was my second grow. Smoke was smooth and energetic. Tasted sweet.


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 7, 2009)

So it looks like I cant post any more pics at all. My account has reached the maximum and to top it off I cant join the so called "elite" membership. I try to and it goes no where. 

Today is day 69 and all is well. The tops are swelling up nicely, they still have a good amount of new white pistil growth. The lower flowers are starting to fill in as well.

I am going to see what else can be done about posting pics. to be continued......


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 7, 2009)

whaaaat? thats outrageous man for not bein able to post anymore pics...
maybe get a photobucket account and post the links to the pics... ?
she really is setting off
nice to see you got some clones from the clone! lol lookin forward to that man


----------



## blazermon (Nov 8, 2009)

That is so lame you can't post any more pictures, I am SURE there are people who have posted a lot more then you.

Up until now they are just bloody beautiful! Hope to see more ill be watching!


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 8, 2009)

I think I might have come up with a way to post more pics, I am going to try my theory out later today.


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 8, 2009)

photobucket!
post the links to the pics


----------



## blazermon (Nov 8, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> photobucket!
> post the links to the pics


Ya no doubt that is how I do it, I didn't even know you can store your pictures with RIU?


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 13, 2009)

still no dice on the pictures. I am not down with photobucket. just seems a bit sketchy to me. 

The papaya is looking super sexy now, she is plumping right up, getting nice and swollen. 

I cut two of the tops off of her a few days ago. They were totally ready, smell super sweet, nice and sticky and dense.

I bought a 400w hps for her and her friends, so far I think they are loving it.

The original clone has taken off its bigger than the first plant. She is starting to flower up nicely now, so thick inside I cant see threw her.

The four clones I took from the original clone are doing well, I believe they are starting to grow some leggs as we speak.

My pineapple express, AK-47, and LR1 X Purple Shiva have all sprouted and are starting to take off. The first PE i planted a month ago or so has some slight issues, I think during one of my waters it received a little to much baking soda in the mix. Ive been nursing her back to her true beauty. Few more days and she should be fully recovered. 

I learned my lesson and bought some PH up i got really tired of using baking soda, it just doesnt seem like its good for the ladies.


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 13, 2009)

aw well i hope you figure out the issue for the pics!
really lookin forward to that harvest man!


----------



## puffnpaint (Nov 21, 2009)

i just sat here and read this whole thing and by the last couple pages i was hoping to get to you before you chopped. I've been growing mango since xmass eve last year, i don't think those are ready. Yours are a week older than mine and i don't plan on harvesting till the 14th or maybe the week of xmass. Those yellow leaves are cuz the plant is lacking something. i can't compair plants with you cause i grow hydro and use a 400 watt hps. Trust me man, go to plant problems section and check out why your leaves are yellow, give them what they need and let them go a couple weeks.


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 23, 2009)

puffnpaint said:


> i just sat here and read this whole thing and by the last couple pages i was hoping to get to you before you chopped. I've been growing mango since xmass eve last year, i don't think those are ready. Yours are a week older than mine and i don't plan on harvesting till the 14th or maybe the week of xmass. Those yellow leaves are cuz the plant is lacking something. i can't compair plants with you cause i grow hydro and use a 400 watt hps. Trust me man, go to plant problems section and check out why your leaves are yellow, give them what they need and let them go a couple weeks.



right on bro. the leaves are yellowing because of a nitrogen diff. I havent feed them any nit based nutes in a long long time.

I have harvested this mango. she was totally ready. i scoped her and she had mainly all cloudy trichs with a small percent of amber.

She is curing now. I would love to show some pics but riu is lame.


----------



## peacemane420 (Nov 24, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> right on bro. the leaves are yellowing because of a nitrogen diff. I havent feed them any nit based nutes in a long long time.
> 
> I have harvested this mango. she was totally ready. i scoped her and she had mainly all cloudy trichs with a small percent of amber.
> 
> She is curing now. I would love to show some pics but riu is lame.


 
 aw man 
yea... id love to see the pics


----------



## MRsteverson (Dec 3, 2009)

my papaya is in week 2 of flowering... i needa see some pictures of the finished product or your yield!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 24, 2010)

wish we could see more pics man


----------



## doggy123 (Jan 19, 2011)

Im going to order 'Papaya seeds' from pick n mix seeds
and most likely grow outdoors in summer
What yield do you think you will get from your grow because on the
website it says 400-500 grams and then dryed would be about 250g


----------



## John OG (May 13, 2012)

peacemane420 said:


> aw man
> yea... id love to see the pics


whats up everyone, old ass thread for me from years ago. i had to make a new account as the old one went south on me 

Lost my original papaya plant that is documented in this journal. I obtained some more seeds, Regular genes this time. gonna pop them soon and do another journal.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 14, 2012)

Good to hear!
I still have some Papaya clones growing.
Read this post a year ago and then remembered you couldnt post the final pix. Drove me nuts not to see the final outcome.
Ran into it tonight again and read it all again.
Glad you are back. Good posts and a good guy.
Welcome back.


----------



## John OG (May 14, 2012)

THanks bro, Glad to be back in the garden!


----------



## georgyboy (May 15, 2012)

man I'm glad your back. I'm about to grow some papaya myself, I have it and PPP from nirvana in my freezer but am finishing some bagseed first. I found this thread and read through the whole thing to get a good look at some papaya, and was pissed to reach the end and not have the grow finished haha. I'll be following along, hope to see you through to the end this go round.


----------



## John OG (May 15, 2012)

im gonna drop some papaya soon, probably this week sometime along side some of KC Brains Mango seeds as well. Ive always been curious if they are related or if one is a knock off of another. we shall see, only the seed can tell!


----------



## georgyboy (May 17, 2012)

cool man. are you gonna keep us updated on here or are you planning on starting a new thread? I'd like to see this go down.


----------



## John OG (May 20, 2012)

ill probably start a new thread as this one has gotta rather large and is dedicated to a feminized seed i ran years ago that is no longer around. 

heres to starting fresh


----------



## doggy123 (Sep 3, 2012)

MODERATOR: remove comment please


----------

